# Firmware CDMA DROID 2 A955 Verizon USA Gingebread 2.3.4



## Pzyduck

*Original Gingebread SBF for CDMA DROID 2 A955 Verizon USA*

*Android 2.3.4 *

*DO NOT INSTALL IN MILESTONE 2 A953 is only for DROID 2 A955*

*1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-51-120117-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf.gz*

*DOWNLOAD*

Regards​


----------



## Dark Cricket

Tnks for sharing









Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## nomad5133

This update won't allow you to root right? I bricked my d2 and just SBF'd this so its unbricked now but on .621, so no rooty for me? lol


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Wait for someone to make a custom SBF image like the D2G has.


----------



## themib

nomad5133 said:


> This update won't allow you to root right? I bricked my d2 and just SBF'd this so its unbricked now but on .621, so no rooty for me? lol


no, but maybe someone will be more willing to try to make/test a repack SBF, now that it can be unbricked


----------



## luiscomputech

I want to first of all "THANK" Pzyduck for posting this .This sbf is for the droid 2 A955 and it's the latest version which can be installed with RSD lite after bricking the phone by installing the OTA update .621 and trying to SBF back to an older version . It unbricked my unit . This is the solution to probably thousands of bricked phones out there so I guess my final word would be KUDOS .


----------



## Jajarem64

THANK YOU GOOD SIR. FINALLY UNBRICKED, now it's time to root. I'll be trying to root it for the next few days. Will post my results, failure is not an option!


----------



## slogar25

Yes thank you! And here here on the root!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willbur73

Does the motofail method not root this? I would think it would.


----------



## themib

willbur73 said:


> Does the motofail method not root this? I would think it would.


why, would you think that? moto closed root exploits, in latest updates, for several phones
D2, R2D2, D2G, Droid Pro, DX, and DX2


----------



## willbur73

themib said:


> why, would you think that? moto closed root exploits, in latest updates, for several phones
> D2, R2D2, D2G, Droid Pro, DX, and DX2


Because the motofail method is pretty new and applies to the new builds of many of the motorola phones... It is said to work with this new d2 build but my sister is using my d2 a few states away, so I am unable to test yet. If it is tried and failed, great, but I have not been able to find any posts about it through google yet. Still lookin!


----------



## silver6054

willbur73 said:


> Because the motofail method is pretty new and applies to the new builds of many of the motorola phones... It is said to work with this new d2 build but my sister is using my d2 a few states away, so I am unable to test yet. If it is tried and failed, great, but I have not been able to find any posts about it through google yet. Still lookin!


Well, the problem is that it doesn't apply to many of the *new* builds! For the reasons you imply, it is one of the first things that people used when attempting to root the most recent builds. It doesn't work on the Droid X, Droid 2 or Droid 2 global running their latest versions. (There are solutions for Droid X and D2G today)


----------



## slogar25

Yes I can confirm it does not work for .621 on droid 2

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

